#  Der kleine Patient >   Sprachentwicklung im Kindergartenalter >

## DocHasenbein

Hallo,
nachdem mein kleiner Sohn Probleme mit der Sprachentwicklung hat und der Kinderarzt der Meinung ist, das sich das noch "verwächst" bin ich im Internet auf der Suche nach Hilfe. 
Dabei bin ich über diesen Artikel hier gestolpert.  
Was sagt ihr dazu? Ist das ein guter Ansatz? Würdet ihr euch das Buch kaufen und damit versuchen? Oder gibts alternative Handlungsvorschläge?  :Huh?:  
lg

----------


## Chrisbee

Hallo, meine Antwort kommt etwas spät und wird vermutlich nicht mehr gebraucht...aber dennoch für alle, die zufällig auf dieses Thema stoßen! In erster Linie würde ich einen Besuch beim HNO machen, damit die auditive Leistung überprüft wird. Das Sprechen hat nämlich in erster Linie etwas mit dem Hören zu tun. Dann ist eine Verordnung durch den Kinderarzt für die Logopädie vielleicht sinnvoll. Je nachdem was bei der Diagnose beim HNO raus kam. Man könnte spielerisch Sprache im Alltag fördern. Darunter fällt zum  Beispiel auch viel Vorlesen, Erzählen lassen, Brettspiele mit dem Kind spielen und dort immer wieder zum Sprechen animieren usw. Doch auch Bewegung ist ein großer Faktor. Das Sprachsystem und das System für Sensorik sind nämlich eng miteinander verbunden. Man kann sich auch gerne hier mal Anregungen holen: Sprachspiele - Spiele für Kindergarten & Alltag

----------

